# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Κολοκυθόσπορος

## xarhs

Τα κολοκυθόσπορα προέρχονται από την οικογένεια cucurbita (cucurbita pepo) και ειναι ενα φυσικο και πολυ θρεπτικο προιον . Είναι το πιο θρεπτικό κομμάτι της κολοκύθας. Το λάδι, που περιέχουν, μεταξύ 40-50%, είναι πλούσιο σε ακόρεστα λιπαρά οξέα.

 Ο πασατέμπος περιέχει πολύτιμα λιπαρά οξέα, ω-6 και κυρίως λινολεϊκό οξύ. Το ποσοστό πρωτεϊνών τους κυμαίνεται στα 30-40%, ενώ παρουσιάζουν την *υψηλότερη περιεκτικότητα σε σίδηρο* από οποιοδήποτε άλλο σπορο. 

Περιέχουν επίσης,* ψευδάργυρο, χαλκό, μαγνήσιο, μαγγάνιο και φώσφορο*. 

Επιπλέον περιέχουν *βιταμίνες E, C, Κ*, ορισμένες από τις Βιταμίνες του συμπλέγματος Β, όπως το φυλλικό οξύ(45%) και *Βιταμίνη Α*. 

Στην μερικες περιοχες μάλιστα θεωρείται ότι μπορεί να βοηθήσει στην αντιμετώπιση της κατάθλιψης

Οι σπόροι είναι μία από τις καλύτερες πηγές *μαγνησίου*, που βοηθά στη χαλάρωση και την ελάττωση της πίεσης, καθώς και *ψευδαργύρου*. Τέλος περιέχουν Φυτοστερόλες.

*Επισης ο κολοκυθοσπορος βοηθα στην αντιμετωπιση και αποβολη πολλων σκουληκιων του εντερου.*

Επιπλέον, περιέχει σημαντικές ποσότητες *βιταμίνης Ε* και *σεληνίου*, που δρουν σαν αντιοξειδωτικά ή αντιφλεγμονώδη στον οργανισμό. 

Λόγω των *ω-3 λιπαρών οξέων* που περιέχουν έχουν αντιφλεγμονώδη δράση και προστατεύουν τις αρθρώσεις.

Οι κολοκυθόσποροι οφείλουν την αιμοκαθαρτική δράση τους στην περιεκτικότητά τους σε ουσιώδη λιπαρά





υπαρχουν διαφορα σκευασματα σε πολλα σουπερ μαρκετ που μπορουμε να τους βρουμε αποφλοιομενους.





μηπως να τους δοκιμασουμε και στα φτερωτα μας φιλαρακια?????????

----------


## CreCkotiels

κανουνε στα μπατζι.....??????και γενικα τρ μια ερωτηση...αν απο τις κολοκυθες βγαλω σπορια τα ξερανω...αυτα κανουν να τα φανε τα πουλια...και γενικα τα μπατζι????
 :Confused0013:

----------


## xarhs

δεν ξερω αν με το φλοιο τα μπατζι ειναι ικανα να τα ξεφλουδησουν.......... αλλα αποφλοιωμενα σιγουρα κανουν.

εγω εχω βρει σε πολλα σουπερ μαρκετ και εχω αγορασει.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Μπορουμε, μπορουμε! Εχει το μειγμα για african grey που δινω στα ringneck μου αλλα δεν τον προτιμουν.. Επισης ειναι λιγο μεγαλουτσικος και θελει μεγαλο - δυνατο ραμφος για να σπασει και να φαγωθει.

----------


## CreCkotiels

οκ....σας ευχαριστω πολυ θα...το προσπαθησω....!!!! :winky:

----------


## jk21

Mπραβο βρε ΧΑΡΗ !!!

με προλαβες .ηταν ενας σπορος που τον ψαχνω τις τελευταιες μερες ,κυριως ως πηγη πρωτεινης .Εχει 18.5 % πρωτεινη ,με λιπαρα στα 19.5 % (οχι υψηλα θα λεγα ,για τοση πρωτεινη ) 

το θετικο ειναι οτι η πρωτεινη του ειναι αρκετα καλη με φουλ λυσινη (1386 mg ) ,μεθειονινη σχετικα καλη 417 mg ( γυρω στα 500 και πανω θα ηταν ιδανικη ) και αργινινη 3049 συγκρισιμη με του κανναβουριου .Αυτο εχει μεγαλη σημασια (η αργινινη ) στο πυρωμα σε πουλια που μπορει να τον φανε .Σε καναρινια και finches μονο τριμμενος στην αυγοτροφη (αλλα σε συσκευασια προστατευμενη απο τον αερα και το φως για να μην ταγγιζει ) ,αλλα σε παπαγαλους και ολοκληρος ατριφτος .

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/3141/2

η αληθεια ειναι οτι μου τα χαλαει και αυτος στα πολλα ω6 που εχει σε σχεση με τα ω3

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη μου εκανε εντυπωση σε αυτον το σπορο το οτι διωχνει τα παρασιτα του εντερου.......... παλια που οι ανθρωποι ειχαν διαφορα παρασιτα στο εντερο , ετρωγαν πασατεμπο για να φυγουν. δραση εναντια σε παρασιτα εσωτερικα εχει και το σκορδο αλλα απο αυτον τον σπορο μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο δεν το ξερα.

αποφλοιωμενος ειναι λιγο ακριβος στα σουπερ μαρκετ αλλα αξιζει τον κοπο μιας και ειναι πολυ ιδιαιτερος σπορος.....

----------


## jk21

ναι εχει γινει και ερευνα με θετικα αποτελεσματα σε στρουθοκαμηλους .Αν και θεωρω οτι σκουληκια σε πουλι μη πιασμενα ,ειναι σπανιο φαινομενο 

υπαρχει και σε μαγαζια με βοτανα και μπαχαρικα πολυ φθηνοτερος χυμα

----------


## xarhs

μενει να δω δημητρη αν θα εχει αποδοχη απο τα καναρινια....

----------


## jk21

στη αυγοτροφη θα εχει .σκετος δεν ξερω .σπαστον σε κομματακια .ισως  ...

----------


## xarhs

ναι αυτο σκευτομαι να κανω , να τον ψιλοκοψω.

----------


## ninos

Παρα πολυ καλος σπορος
εγω τον σπορο αυτο τον βαζω στο multi μαζι με καρυδι, κουκουναρι, goji, ιπποφαες, αμυγδαλο κ βρωμη. Γινονται σκονη κ το σερβιρω στα πουλια μαζι με βοτανα ή ως συμπληρωμα μεσα στην αυγοτροφη. Το βαζω μονο στην περιοδο αναπαραγωγης, διοτι εχει αρκετα λιπαρα.

----------


## xarhs

καλη και η δικια σου ιδεα στελλιο...!!!!!

μα αρεσε που βαλες και καρυδι...... και το καρυδι εχει επισης πολυ καλες ιδιοτητες σα σπορος.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> δημητρη μου εκανε εντυπωση σε αυτον το σπορο το οτι διωχνει τα παρασιτα του εντερου.......... παλια που οι ανθρωποι ειχαν διαφορα παρασιτα στο εντερο , ετρωγαν πασατεμπο για να φυγουν. δραση εναντια σε παρασιτα εσωτερικα εχει και το σκορδο αλλα απο αυτον τον σπορο μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο δεν το ξερα......


εχω φαει κολοκυθοπατες κιλα οταν ημουν μικρος 4-5 χρονων, γιατι με ποναγε η κοιλια μου και δεν μου εβρισκαν οι γιατροι τιποτα. υστερα απο αυτη την ''διατροφη'' ειχε αποτελεσμα. βγηκε στα κοπρανα μου ενα μικρο ασπρο σκουληκακι.

----------


## jk21

να διορθωσω το συνδεσμο με τα θρεπτικα στοιχεια 

εκεινος που ειχα αναφερει ειναι για ψημενο σπορο 

στην αψητη αποξηραμενη μορφη του  εχουμε πρωτεινη 24,5 %  (αν βαλεται 100 γρ ) και *1833 mg λυσινη !!!!!
*αλλα και λιπαρα 45,8 % ,οποτε δεν ειναι να βαζουμε στο φουλ .... σαν προσθετος παντως τριμμενος στην αυγοτροφη ειναι σουπερ !  υπαρχει στα καταστηματα με ξηρους καρπους ,βοτανων ή βιολογικα αποφλειωμενος 

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/3066/2

----------

